# Lush!



## gabem (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm doing some research. I'd like to find the most LUSH, keyword being lush, passage in an orchestral piece. A passage that is rich, has lots of weight to the sound, and just sends utter chills up and down your spine. Thank you very much!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Skip to the last movement starting at 15:28


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The repeated melody in Smetana's Vltava, perhaps? (at c. 01:00-2:48)






And the ascending line in the 3rd movement of Bruckner's 9th (at c. 45:00-45:46)


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm sorry but for me it must be Joesph-Hector Fioccco.....from start>>>>finish! NOTE: No offence to the gentleman preforming, but I feel Ian Tracey (Liverpool Cathedral) displays more love and emotion for the piece, which is evident in his playing. Maybe it's his organ? Hold on! STOP! You know what I mean.....


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

start to finish - LUSH!!


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht

There are some crazy moments that I looove.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I instantly think of Tchaikovsky and Dvorak.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Ignore these people. What you are really looking for is Haydn's 99th symphony, second movement.

[MEDIA=youtube]77H4RycrUik[/MEDIA]

Its from about 9 minutes through (and 10 seconds to be precise)


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I shall try to stay in keeping with the OP's description of 'lush'

Vaughan Williams Symphony No.6 1st Movement - skip to 5.27 and enjoy






Khachaturian Adagio of Spartacus and Phrygia - all of it, but especially from 6.20 to 7.30 (the big tune!)






Tchaikovsky Manfred Symphony 1st Movement - all of it, but especially everything from 15.30 onwards (again for the big tune at it's best!)


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Also, this has to be included under the definition of 'lush'
Debussy's 'Clair de Lune' as interpreted by 70's Japanese wiz, Tomita.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I would call that dreamy. Lush is for Late Romantic imo. Dreamy is impressionism.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I would call that dreamy. Lush is for Late Romantic imo. Dreamy is impressionism.


You know, I think you're right  It is nice though.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

gabem said:


> rich, has lots of weight to the sound, and just sends utter chills up and down your spine


This is known as "Wagner". 2:20.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*Ralph Vaughn-Williams* - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis, *Dvorak* String Serenade in E Minor, *Wagner*, 'Wotan's Farewell', last scene from _Die Walkure_, *Mendelssohn* Sym No. 3 'Scottish', 1st m., to name a few.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

how do these relate to vegetation or a woman


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


> how do these relate to vegetation or a woman


Perhaps one day, when I am older and wiser, I will understand this comment.

Or perhaps you could explain it to me now?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Perhaps it is a reference to Frederic Rzewski's setting of the Andrew Marvell poem "To His Coy Mistress" to music.






My vegetable love should grow
Vaster than empires, and more slow;
An hundred years should go to praise
Thine eyes and on thy forehead gaze;
Two hundred to adore each breast,
But thirty thousand to the rest;
An age at least to every part,

This might be an entirely irrelevant post to this thread but I was just surprised how few composers had ever set that poem and even more surprised that Rzewski would be the one to do it.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

quack said:


> Perhaps it is a reference to Frederic Rzewski's setting of the Andrew Marvell poem "To His Coy Mistress" to music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that poem! I don't believe it  we did it at school once


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Wagner. Siegfrieds funeral March and Brunhildas Immolation. Gotterdammerung. The George Szell, Cleveland symphony recording is the best for orchestra only. Solti and the Vienna Philharmonic with Birgit Nielson is the best with vocals.
This music has all the lush you could want plus lots of gush and tons of catharsis. Don't fight it. Let the music flow over you and through you. All that there is in the universe is you and the music.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

oops






You also might wat to hear Tchaikovsy symphony 6. Richard Straus "Death and Transfiguration".


----------

